# Marcum Showdown Troller 2.0



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I am selling my Marcum Showdown Troller 2.0 sonar. It is great for both ice fishing and use from a float tube in the summer. I was given an upgraded flasher for christmas and dont need two finders. It comes with a custom made water proof box I made for transportation and storage. Here is the ad on KSL. http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=38022079&cat=233&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=7


----------

